# Has Bill Clinton's Charm Faded?



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

In going over the media analysis of HRC campaign today, many pundits feel that Bill was a major negative, in her campaign.

This is an amazing sea change, if true. The public has often given him "rock star" type adulation. He was the biggest fund raiser, and crowd attraction during much of the past 8 years, for the party. 

His popularity caused a lot of people to dismiss his bad judgement as that of his just being a "lovable rouge". Toni Morrison designated him "our first black president". 

It seems that one of the problems, according to the pundits, is that he doesn't understand the net, and blogs. He will be on a rope line someplace, and think he is having a one on one conversation, with an admirer. He is actually having a conversation with someone who is recording his comments, that will turn up on a widely viewed blog the next day. 

Eg, he went on a rant in South Dakota, on the campaign trail, about an article in Vanity Fair that covered many of his less attractive traits.

Clinton went into a red faced ,finger wagging tirade about the article. It would probably be hard to find anyone in South Dakota that had ever heard of Vanity Fair magazine. His tantrum appeared in living color, before millions of people the next day, on a blog, and that issue of Vanity Fair immediately sold out.

Race first entered the Dem primary, when Clinton tried to dismiss an Obama victory in North Carolina, as that of a token black like Sharpton. That blew up in his face.

Many of his dealings since leaving office have been picked up by the press that gave him a pass, on much, in the past. His lobbying for mideast rulers, library donations, etc have come across with a fairly high sleaze content, in the press.

If you are interested, do you think that this will pass, and he will regain a lot of popularity, or is this a case of the public changing it's view of Clinton, permanently?

If the latter proves to be true, HRC may well be evaluating her plan for a 20012 run by seriously considering how much nicer things would be sans Bill.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

I never inhaled Slick Willie's smoke. Like Chris Kristofferson said " Bill Clinton and I are examples of Rhode Scholars."


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

There were those of us that never saw the charm. I think everyone else is finally coming around to it. He's quite boorish actually.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

I think he was doing it all on purpose. That's one very smart and very crazy person. I got a real kick out of watching him jerk the chain around on the lemmings. I never liked him much before, but he's got it wired. Master.

I don't know if I would call it charm; more like deviousness. He hasn't lost it. The change is how the media presents it. They fell in love with Obama so he had to act like he did. I guess I would say he is extremely pragmatic he seems to exploit everything without any trouble. Tough not to admire him in a sick way. He's easily the best around today.

Remember when Bill was in Obama's position as the media darling? No one could have beat him up like Bill has Obama. Bill has done as much damage without leaving fingerprints as anyone could have done. At some point early on it became the only possible strategy. Obama was going to be the nominee and they had to do as much damage as possible while not destroying her future chances in the party. A very thin line to walk and I think Bill pulled it off.

Nothing he did will be remembered long and will not be quickly forgiven IMHO.


----------



## Relayer (Nov 9, 2005)

I think he has definitely lost a lot of his "charm". 

Because of this campaign I think his status as the "first black President" is fairly well obliterated. The unquestioning affection of the black community towards him is heavily damaged, at a minimum.

His temperament through all this has seemed to be much more edgy than charming.


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I think the press's agenda has changed more than Bill and the perception of him.

This will soon be forgotten. The press will do anything to promote Obama, and if that means presenting Bill in a bad light, so be it.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

I do not think Bill has changed. As others have said, it is a bell weather change in the press. They have moved onto, "The Next Best Thing." In 1992 is was Bill. This year, it is Barry. Bill forgot that when you live by the Press, you die by the Press.

Agreed with ksinc, Bill has masterfully set up Barry such that if he fails, Hills will be back in 2012 even stronger than before. I think Bill's edginess was his realizing Hillary was not going to be POTUS and all the extra energy he is going to have to put into avoiding her while chasing tail over the next four years.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

*There is a medical explanation*

The following article was sent out in April of this year and it was widely disseminated over the net. No medical authority has challenged it. Makes sense to me.
--A.Q.



 Bill Clinton's Madness: A Consequence of Heart-Bypass Surgery Brain Damage​
*We Need to Understand and Show Some Compassion* 
One of the savviest politicians of our generation, known for his wit, charm, and calm under extreme pressure, Bill Clinton appears out of character in the speeches and interviews televised since his bypass surgery September 6, 2004-and his mental deterioration may be accelerating. Remember, this is the president who withstood public impeachment before the entire world for his relationship with Monica Lewinski without once losing control. Now, he is easily angered by hecklers, and makes factual mistakes and racial slurs while aggressively defending his wife's campaign for presidency. Everyone sees his mental and emotional decline, yet to date, no medical professionals have spoken out about the cause or offered help.








Not a single one-not one bypass surgeon, cardiologist or psychiatrist-has stepped forward in his defense; even though all of them are trained to recognize "post bypass surgery cognitive dysfunction." One of the best-kept secrets in medicine is the brain damage caused during bypass surgery. During my 40 years of medical practice I have never heard a doctor warn a patient before bypass surgery that an expected complication is memory loss. After surgery when the family complains of dad's fits of anger, I have never heard a doctor admit that personality change is a common consequence of surgery. Yet these well-recognized side effects have been reported in medical journals since 1969.1

Brain damage during bypass surgery is so common that hospital personnel refer to it as "pump head." The primary cause is emboli produced during surgery from clamping the aorta and from the "heart-lung machine." This machine pumps blood to keep the patient alive while the heart is stopped during the operation. Unfortunately, this pump also introduces toxic gases, fat globules, and bits of plastic debris into the bloodstream of the patient under anesthesia. Once they are in the bloodstream, these particles migrate to the brain where they can clog capillaries and prevent adequate amounts of blood and oxygen from flowing to the brain. Essentially, all patients experience brain emboli during surgery and for many the damage is permanent.

In 2001, an article in the _New England Journal of Medicine_ reported that 5-years after bypass surgery 42% of patients showed decline in mental function of approximately 20 percent or more.2 A study published this year (2008) in the _Annals of Thoracic Surgery_ using MRI testing just after bypass surgery found brain damage in 51% of patients.3 Three years after their time on the bypass pump, significant permanent reduction in mental capacity was identified in 31% of patients. I am not talking major stroke here; but these patients can't remember names or numbers as they once did, experience sleep disturbances (including nightmares), suffer mood swings, and lose intellectual acuity. Approximately 30 percent of people suffer persistent depression and some even contemplate suicide.
Our former president needs our understanding and support. A simple explanation by his doctors of the cause of his recent aberrant behaviors should bring peace of mind to Hillary and her campaign staff. If Mr. Clinton better understood his current limitations, he and his staff could take precautionary steps to avoid embarrassments. A long-overdue explanation would help his adoring public more easily accept his mistakes and readily forgive him. It is not your fault, Mr. Clinton.

As importantly, public recognition of the harm done to Bill Clinton by the heart surgery business would help the patients who undergo bypass surgery, and their families, to better understand similar changes they have experienced. A little attention from the media could also shine some light on the lack of survival benefits from this $90,000 procedure performed nearly half-a-million times annually in the US, and the superior benefits coming from diet and lifestyle changes.

I am saddened to see our former president suffer from public humiliation, but I am disgraced that my profession has thus far failed to come forward with a long over-due explanation and an apology to the Clintons and our nation for the harm they have done and the secrets they have kept.
 John McDougall, MD
www.drmcdougall.com

  

1) Hill JD, Aguilar MJ, Baranco A, de Lanerolle P, Gerbode F. Neuropathological manifestations of cardiac surgery. _ Ann Thorac Surg._ 1969 May;7(5):409-19.
2) Newman MF, Kirchner JL, Phillips-Bute B, Gaver V, Grocott H, Jones RH, Mark DB, Reves JG, Blumenthal JA; Longitudinal assessment of neurocognitive function after coronary-artery bypass surgery. _ N Engl J Med._ 2001 Feb 8;344(6):395-402. 9Link: https://content.nejm.org/cgi/reprint/344/6/395.pdf)
3) Knipp SC, Matatko N, Wilhelm H, Schlamann M, Thielmann M, Lösch C, Diener HC, Jakob H. Cognitive outcomes three years after coronary artery bypass surgery: relation to diffusion-weighted magnetic resonance imaging. _ Ann Thorac Surg._ 2008 Mar;85(3):872-9.


----------



## brioni007 (Dec 3, 2007)

*he still has charm*

Bill has charm when he uses it in the proper manner. In the campaign he used his power in a negative way and the American people picked up on the desperate and negative manner in which the Clintons were conducting the campaign. Bill remains one of the most powerful politicians in America when he focus his energy in the pursuit of justice and fairness.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

brioni007 said:


> Bill remains one of the most powerful politicians in America *when he focus his energy in the pursuit of justice and fairness.*


I must have missed those 20 minutes of his career.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Adolf Hitler ( Somebody check my new record on a mechanical chronograph) suffered from Parkinson's disease aggravated by his dentist slowly poisoning him with minute amounts of strychnine and the debilitating wounds from disloyal party fundraisers who set off a bomb.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> I must have missed those 20 minutes of his career.


I skipped that day in class too.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Kav, though his blood runs deep green, nevertheless wins the prize for introducing Hitler and/or the Nazis into this thread. 

The unvanquished pathological interest in that person and party on this Interchange is ripe ground for study. Some enterprising psychology grad student has more than enough in the forum archives to produce a lengthy dissertation on this unbroken phenomenon. When this occurs I hope everyone will cooperate if only to ensure a place in history as a source footnote.

Much amused,
A.Q.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Steps out on second story balcony wearing a reproduction Unterzeeboot Kapitan's peaked hat ( also stolen from that geek kid on the bus with the lead warships). My cheap CD player is set to the opening bom-bom-bom- bom of Beethoven's 9th symphony, fourth movement, 'Ode to Joy.' I smile confidently and pop a smart military hand to visor salute at a self indulged passing melee of sunday bicyclists. I suffer not from megalomania, my blood runs ( well, more of a drip when shaving) red and my first act as Fearless Leader is sending Chuck Norris, Stallone, Van Damme and Seagull to the Pakistan borderlands to gain real military experience and find Bin Laden. Enough already! Without prejudice , well no, a lot of prejudice to both parties, who are these collective idiots who dare call themselves our leaders? Their Machiavellian skills and charisma are out of a K- Mart Human resource manager's playbook.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

This may also explain Cheney's cognitive condition. 

"So?"


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

BertieW said:


> This may also explain Cheney's cognitive condition.
> 
> "So?"


Now _that's _charming!


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Kav said:


> ...my first act as Fearless Leader is sending Chuck Norris, Stallone, Van Damme and Seagull to the Pakistan borderlands to gain real military experience and find Bin Laden....


You've just secured enough write-in votes in California to cause a crisis this November. Add Cheney and his staff to that list and you've just won an election.

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

BertieW said:


> This may also explain Cheney's cognitive condition.
> 
> "So?"


What condition?


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

pt4u67 said:


> Now _that's _charming!


Undoubtedly the most elegant cosmic vampire.


----------



## pt4u67 (Apr 27, 2006)

BertieW said:


> Undoubtedly the most elegant cosmic vampire.


I happen to like him but no matter how one feels about him, one must admit he will go down as having a unique style.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

pt4u67 said:


> I happen to like him but no matter how one feels about him, one must admit he will go down as having a unique style.


So did Scarface.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Cheney is Mr. Warm and Fuzzy. I love him to death. He's like the National Grandpa. I just think he's the best.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

ksinc said:


> Cheney is Mr. Warm and Fuzzy. I love him to death. He's like the National Grandpa. I just think he's the best.


Your taste in men is certainly remarkable.

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

You want to know what destroyed any chance Clinton had of ever impressing me? Take a look at the coyote dates he got in trouble over. Dan Quayle's wife was positively HOT compared to that Hoover Vacume cleaner in a black beret.


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

^ I think he was interested in their more interior talents.

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

If ever there was a man born to live in trailer park...born to sell used cars, a perfect guest for a Jerry Springer episode...it has got to be Bill Clinton. Charming(!)? 

PS: I apologize if I have just belittled or insulted those who live in trailer parks!


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

I agree with my friend, Eagle. However, the miracle is that Bill has had such popularity, for so long, with the great majority of the American people.

Just think of it, he raped and sexually harassed a number of women, and the feminists stayed with him, for some reason.

The press stayed with him through awful situations. He was impeached for perjury, and contempt of court, and yet the press was able to obscure the facts, and presented the impeachment, as if it was about the Monica Lewinsky situation, and no big deal.

(Constitutional scholars generally don't feel that perjury, and contempt of court fall under the requirement of;"high crimes and misdemeanors" called for in the constitution, as grounds for impeachment. Republicans probably reached too far, and the press was able to obscure the true situation.)

There was an objective analysis of the Dem primary in the NYT today. Two possibilities:

1. Obama wins. The Clintons, lose their hold on much power. Even if she is VP, Obama will control the party, and start planning for his second term.

2. McCain wins. HRC gets out the word that she could have won, and will immediately 
start grabbing the levers of power in the party, and will start her 2012 campaign. (When the curtains on the voting both close, it would be interesting to know who the Clintons vote for.)

A couple of other views have come out over the weekend. One is that the liberal press supported the Clintons when they had to hold their noses, because they couldn't support their opponents.

Now that they have a new messiah, it is payback time for the Clintons, for the liberal press. The awful stuff that Bill has gotten away with for years, now is treated in a much more realistic light. The guy is a sleaze, and never found a rule that he couldn't bend.

That has come across clearly in the past month, and the Clintons have been punished by the press.

Liberal press apparently resents HRC and spouse really damaging their candidate, with Wright, Aryes, Pflueger, Rezko, etc, that they hoped to brush under the rug. (Obama had to go through four escalating steps to finally get rid of the Wright fiasco. It was like he stepped in chewing gum.)

The press formerly portrayed the Clintons as political geniuses that could always win. Now they are often portrayed in the press as desperate, narcissistic people that will go to any length to destroy an opponent, and their gaffes have been under the spot light. 

Interesting stuff, for political junkies.....


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Intrepid said:


> Liberal press apparently resents HRC and spouse really damaging their candidate, with Wright, Aryes, Pflueger, Rezko, etc, that they hoped to brush under the rug. (Obama had to go through four escalating steps to finally get rid of the Wright fiasco. It was like he stepped in chewing gum.)
> 
> Interesting stuff, for political junkies.....


I don't think Wright is over. I think he is looking for a comeback, especially after Obama shunned him and wouldn't let him be a part of his announcement to run.

The media is doing the same thing with Obama now that they used to do with the Clintons. They act like he's a messiah, not someone hand-picked out of the Chicago/Illinois corrupt political machine.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

You may be right, Mr cycle. The rev seems congenitally to avoid saying outrageous things, in order to attract attention. The fact that he lives in a million $ plus house, in a gated community, surrounded by white people, seems to be largely unnoticed. His church apparently bought him the house as a retirement gift.

I'm afraid that McCain is too laid back to really bring the views of Rev wright to the attention of the public. Maybe his VP candidate will. 

Obama has resigned from the church, and has said that he won't go to church until after the election. There is not much else he can do to distance himself from the issue. In his victory speech he did list all of the things that he thought should be off limits. Naturally, his religion was on the list.

The interesting fact is that HRC has generally been beating him since February. In the exit polls, where Obama has limped to victory, a high number of voters say that they were influenced by the Wright anti American views.

A lot of things could happen.


----------



## TBOWES (Nov 29, 2007)

Intrepid said:


> In going over the media analysis of HRC campaign today, many pundits feel that Bill was a major negative, in her campaign.
> 
> This is an amazing sea change, if true. The public has often given him "rock star" type adulation. He was the biggest fund raiser, and crowd attraction during much of the past 8 years, for the party.
> 
> ...


he never had charm in my opinion


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Intrepid said:


> You may be right, Mr cycle. The rev seems congenitally to avoid saying outrageous things, in order to attract attention. The fact that he lives in a million $ plus house, in a gated community, surrounded by white people, seems to be largely unnoticed. His church apparently bought him the house as a retirement gift.
> 
> I'm afraid that McCain is too laid back to really bring the views of Rev wright to the attention of the public. Maybe his VP candidate will.
> 
> ...


Don't talk about his wife or her anti-American remarks, don't talk about his religion and his choice to associate with reverends and a Catholic Priest who have made anti-American speeches, don't talk about his choice to associate with terrorists, don't talk about his lack of experience, don't talk about how his policies are flawed (that's negative campaigning).... in fact, don't talk about him period... just let him coast to a victory.

Instead let's talk about serving our country in the Peace Corp and give a Memorial Day speech that makes no mention of joining the military. Let's talk about while his friends were taking jobs on Wall Street, he went back to Chicago to make a quite decent living. I mean, he's done so bad for himself, living in a mansion in Chicago (we'll ignore the possible ethical/gift rules violations that may have occurred). All the while we decry corporate greed and profits. We'll grand stand and accuse oil companies of making too much money (4% profit) as opposed to the gasoline tax that is over 15%... heck, 4% profit is less than the standard sales tax almost everywhere in the country.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

After their gig at Disney World, the dwarfs got a job in the mines. While they were on the morning shift, Snow White fixed their lunch, and took it to the mine.

Recently, there was a collapse at the mine about 11:30. Much consternation.

Finally, a voice came from the mine that said "vote for Obama".

Snow White said, thank God Dopey is still OK.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I think he lost his charm after he was accused of the scandal with Monica Lewinsky.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

I can see it's going to be a long 8 years for some of you.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

BertieW said:


> I can see it's going to be a long 8 years for some of you.


Yeah, McCain isn't that great - Fred Thompson was my pick, but can't win them all, besides if McCain loses, there are always other countries to live.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

The option of 'other countries to live' is hardly fair if you leave another generation to also visit other countries under less ideal circumstances; be it Clinton's ignoble bug out from Somalia or Bush's 'Deep Sandy.' The duty of a citizen and patriot, regardless of who is in power is to check that power by being a PITA right here at home.


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I think many of you are missing the point. "Charm" as the OP puts it, was a limited contributor to Clinton's popularity. (I grant that it had some effect, if by "charm" you include the ability to convey to people that you understand what their concerns are, care about them, and can relate to them as human beings.)

I never liked Clinton as president. He was too conservative, and even after he got into office he managed to spoil or waste some opportunities to do positive things (such as being too cautious with his Supreme Court nominations and making some very bad executive branch appointments). Still, it's hard to question that his presidency was very successful according to the terms by which he sought to govern. What people remember about his presidency was that we were at peace, he radically reduced or elimnated the budget deficit that the Republicans had been complaining about for decades, and his administration was not plagued by the rampant corruption and incompetence that Bush's people have demonstrated. (Suggestions by the tin-foil hat crowd that he and/or his wife murdered Vince Foster, Ron Brown, and god knows how many others to the contrary notwithstanding.)

Nevertheless, it does appear that he was a detriment to his wife's presidential campaign. I think probably the most disastrous choice she made, and we don't know what role he played in this decision, was to essentially cede the caucus states to Obama. I've also seen transcripts of discussions in which some of her top people were counting on winning California, on a winner-take-all basis, to put her over the top; they had no business being there if they didn't know the basic delegate selection rules, which included no winner-take-all states on our side.

What's more, though, he was peevish and cranky, apparently not unfamiliar traits with him, and didn't seem to grasp the role of the Internet in modern politics. What's more, his race-baiting was unforgivable. Consequently, he alienated people he should have been able to connect with.

I've still seen him make great speeches this year, but it's hard to see him making a positive contribution to the presidential campaign.


----------



## JibranK (May 28, 2007)

Personally, the things that he was conservative on were, for the most part, his strong suit IMO. He was fiscally conservative and socially liberal, which is generally what I look for. Mind you, I don't particularly like the guy, but he was the most recent president with that combination.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Intrepid said:


> It seems that one of the problems, according to the pundits, is that he doesn't understand the net, and blogs. He will be on a rope line someplace, and think he is having a one on one conversation, with an admirer. He is actually having a conversation with someone who is recording his comments, that will turn up on a widely viewed blog the next day.
> 
> Eg, he went on a rant in South Dakota, on the campaign trail, about an article in Vanity Fair that covered many of his less attractive traits.


The very very interesting thing is that the same blogger - a "citizen journalist" and not a pro, broke that story and the Obama "those rural voters are bitter" comments. And she's an Obama supporter.

Mayhill Fowler. https://www.latimes.com/news/politics/la-na-fowler7-2008jun07,0,7012425.story

I think the Clintons greatly overestimated Bill's "charm". The fond memories most of us have of the Clinton years are actually just fond memories of the dot com bubble. For as much as people rail against Bush, what did Bill Clinton do to lessen our dependence on foreign oil or support green energy or make health care affordable? Oh that's right, he didn't do any of that stuff.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

brokencycle said:


> Yeah, McCain isn't that great - Fred Thompson was my pick, but can't win them all, besides if McCain loses, there are always other countries to live.


Canada is looking better all the time ... except for the cold and the Canadians! :devil:


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

jackmccullough said:


> What people remember about his presidency was ... *he radically reduced or elimnated the budget deficit* that the Republicans had been complaining about for decades, and *his administration was not plagued by the rampant corruption* and incompetence that Bush's people have demonstrated. (Suggestions by the tin-foil hat crowd that he and/or his wife murdered Vince Foster, Ron Brown, and god knows how many others to the contrary notwithstanding.)


He did not radically reduce the budget deficit. Newt Gingrich did that. Yes the Republicans for decades complained about the Democratic congress we had for 40 years that screwed over this country. While Newt was there they kept the budget and taxes under control. Then they all went nuts and started spending like big government Democrats and you may notice they received almost no popular support from Republicans in 2006 and probably 2008 as well.

How about Waco? Are are you going to exclude that also?

TravelGate, WhiteWater, Paula Jones, Monica Lewinsky, Kathleen Wiley, trading campaign contributions and technology with the Chinese, Mark Rich and various other pardons ...


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

ksinc said:


> Canada is looking better all the time ... except for the cold and the Canadians! :devil:


Yeah, you guys will love Canada, especially that healthcare system.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

BertieW said:


> Yeah, you guys will love Canada, especially that healthcare system.


You may have to wait months for an x-ray, but you can get an abortion whenever you want... even at 8 months.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

brokencycle said:


> You may have to wait months for an x-ray, but you can get an abortion whenever you want... even at 8 months.


AFAIK, I won't be needing either. :devil:


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

BertieW said:


> Yeah, you guys will love Canada, especially that healthcare system.


Nah, if so many of these Americans who are alleged conservatives move to Canada they'd take that godless, socialist, tax-transferring commonwealth apart and remake it in their own image. Which is to say that in less than a year there would be a shortage of snow.

Better for the northern-enamored, probably, to stay here and contribute prayers and a whole lot of cash to engineer a miracle in 2012.

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

Quay said:


> Nah, if so many of these Americans who are alleged conservatives move to Canada they'd take that godless, socialist, tax-transferring commonwealth apart and remake it in their own image. Which is to say that in less than a year there would be a shortage of snow.
> 
> Better for the northern-enamored, probably, to stay here and contribute prayers and a whole lot of cash to engineer a miracle in 2012.
> 
> ...


But Canada would first have to admit them. And then also there is that test to consider.


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

Test? Celine Dion's bra size is_____ The starting point for stringing snowshoes is_______ A Toque is a _________ Two Toques ( see the firest question) The best canadian vacation spot is A. Palm Springs B. Disneyland C. Banff D. Arizona. Louis Real was A. french B. an illegal mexican alien C. a talk show host. The national bird is A. Canadian Goose B. Snowbird C. A DeHaviland Beaver. 'Eh' and 'aboot' refer to A. right and lefthand turns B. the two major political parties C. tea with, or without cream.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> If ever there was a man born to live in trailer park...born to sell used cars, a perfect guest for a Jerry Springer episode...it has got to be Bill Clinton. Charming(!)?
> 
> PS: I apologize if I have just belittled or insulted those who live in trailer parks!


But at least now with $115MM over the past seven years (don't worry, they'll get their investment back from the campaign debt as part of the negotiations with Obama) he can own the trailer park and drive the creampuffs on the used car lot. Guest on Jerry Springer-more likely substitute host.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Kav said:


> Test? Celine Dion's bra size is_____ The starting point for stringing snowshoes is_______ A Toque is a _________ Two Toques ( see the firest question) The best canadian vacation spot is A. Palm Springs B. Disneyland C. Banff D. Arizona. Louis Real was A. french B. an illegal mexican alien C. a talk show host. The national bird is A. Canadian Goose B. Snowbird C. A DeHaviland Beaver. 'Eh' and 'aboot' refer to A. right and lefthand turns B. the two major political parties C. tea with, or without cream.


I'm planning to invade, not assimilate. :devil:


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

ksinc said:


> I'm planning to invade, not assimilate. :devil:


Prepare to be assimilated, resistance is futile.


----------



## Wayfarer (Mar 19, 2006)

Kav said:


> Test? Celine Dion's bra size is_____ The starting point for stringing snowshoes is_______ A Toque is a _________ Two Toques ( see the firest question) The best canadian vacation spot is A. Palm Springs B. Disneyland C. Banff D. Arizona. Louis Real was A. french B. an illegal mexican alien C. a talk show host. The national bird is A. Canadian Goose B. Snowbird C. A DeHaviland Beaver. 'Eh' and 'aboot' refer to A. right and lefthand turns B. the two major political parties C. tea with, or without cream.


In order:

It is in metric, you Yanks would not understand it anyway.
By the wood stove
Warm
Twice as warm
The local Legion
Metis
The Loon
It does not translate to 'Merican.

I hope this clears things up. Please thank me if/when you pass your citizenship test.


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Wayfarer said:


> In order:
> 
> It is in metric, you Yanks would not understand it anyway.
> By the wood stove
> ...


Viva Mehiko Dos! :devil:


----------



## Quay (Mar 29, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> ...It is in metric, you Yanks would not understand it anyway....


Yeah, Americans are often confused when it comes to something that has anything even remotely to do with the French. Poor President Carter made a big push for metric measurements here but was soundly defeated by the proponents of Imperial units. We stick to things even the British finally recognized as barriers to commerce. :icon_smile_big:

Cordially,
A.Q.


----------



## Intrepid (Feb 20, 2005)

It's too long to quote, but if you are interested, take a look at post #8 by Quay. Initially, it appeared to be the work of some of those that have always slammed Bill.

However, yesterday, the WSJ had a very objective article on the subject. The article started by bringing up the point, that many thought that Clinton's recent gaffes were a cause of the heart surgery that in fact does affect a small percentage of those that have has bypass surgery, as a result of the blood being recirculated in a pump outside of the body during surgery.

The article started by quoting Clinton's doctors as saying that he didn't have cognitive problems as a result of the surgery.

It's a point that many of us were never aware of, and it is probably a valid point.

What are his doctors likely to say? "Yes, the guy has really gone off of the rails as a result of our work, and you might want to contact our malpractice insurer."


----------



## jackmccullough (May 10, 2006)

I was just watching a diavlog last night and Mickey Kaus was challenging the meme that he torpedoed her campaign. He says that if you look at results, she actually did better once he started being more involved in the campaign.

I haven't studied the figures to see if that's true, but it's another perspective.


----------

